# problem mit patch 3.0.8



## gannonmw (21. Januar 2009)

hi, habe mir grad den den neuen patch 3.0.8 runtergeladen. Nach erfolgreicher installation kam beim login die fehlermeldung " Die Spieleversion konnte nicht überprüft werden. Grund dafür könnte eine beschädigte datei oder ein konflikt mit einem anderen programm sein. " Habe dann alle addons runter firewall vierenprogram aus gemacht, die repair exe. mit allen optionen überprüft und resetet. Doch leider immer die selbe fehlermeldung. Wer kann mir helfen oder hat auch das problem. THX im vorraus


----------



## Timmääh (21. Januar 2009)

liegt evtl. daran das auf den Serven die die Version 3.08 noch nicht aufgespielt ist, daher ist dein gepatchtes WoW für sie noch nicht erkennbar.


----------



## Pala_mit_Gummihammer (21. Januar 2009)

Wird vlt daran liegen das die Server bis 11 Uhr offline sind wegen der Aufspielung des Patches


----------



## BrdDaSram (21. Januar 2009)

Als ob manche Leute das erste mal nen Patch gedownloadet haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (21. Januar 2009)

ja genau - macht doch noch 5 threads auf ohjeohje

/report


----------



## b1ubb (21. Januar 2009)

Jeden Mittwoch der selbe Thread.
Jeden MIttwoch fast die selben Leute.
Jeder Mittwoch einfach nur lustig.

/report


----------



## Kil0806 (21. Januar 2009)

gannonmw schrieb:


> hi, habe mir grad den den neuen patch 3.0.8 runtergeladen. Nach erfolgreicher installation kam beim login die fehlermeldung " Die Spieleversion konnte nicht überprüft werden. Grund dafür könnte eine beschädigte datei oder ein konflikt mit einem anderen programm sein. " Habe dann alle addons runter firewall vierenprogram aus gemacht, die repair exe. mit allen optionen überprüft und resetet. Doch leider immer die selbe fehlermeldung. Wer kann mir helfen oder hat auch das problem. THX im vorraus



Hab genau das gleich problem, habe auch schon alles möglich versucht nix zu mach. Hoffe das einer von euch eine lösung weiß.


----------



## Zothorus (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

bei auch. Witzig ist das Fenster Aktuelles beim login "24/06 Wartungsarbeiten......"

Naja wird bestimmt wenn die Server hochgefahren werden wieder funktionieren.

Gruß


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (21. Januar 2009)

bis 11 uhr warten..... einloggen..... dann funktioniert es auch...... jedesmal das gleiche....einfach mal abwarten.


----------



## Steinmetz666 (21. Januar 2009)

Oh man ist wieder die forenstasi unterwegs lasst die leute doch ihre fragen stellen

On topic musst warten bis die server die selbe version wie dein client hatt wird hoffe ich so halb 11/11^^


----------



## Coolrambo (21. Januar 2009)

ihr müsst halt mal warten und lesen was beim einlogg Screen zu sehen ist... die server fahren erst wieder um 11uhr hoch... also keine panik einfach warte und ihr werdet sehen ihr könnt wieder einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (21. Januar 2009)

oh man wie ich das hasse jeden mittwoch immer nur die sinnlosen Thema , es schreiben immer nur die ultra süchtigen Leute ohje


Geht in der Schule oder Arbeiten und verschond uns bitte ist ja nicht mehr aus zu halten


----------



## ANubiZzz (21. Januar 2009)

sry aber 



/reportet!


----------



## Zoobesitzer (21. Januar 2009)

Kil0806 schrieb:


> Hab genau das gleich problem, habe auch schon alles möglich versucht nix zu mach. Hoffe das einer von euch eine lösung weiß.



Ja einfach die Posts davor genau durchlesen;-)


----------



## Cartman666 (21. Januar 2009)

Coolrambo schrieb:


> ihr müsst halt mal warten und lesen



Dir ist schon klar, was Du da verlangst? Vermutlich sollen diese armen Kreaturen noch DENKEN und VERSTEHEN, was "Wartungsarbeiten von 3-11 Uhr" bedeutet? Optimist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (21. Januar 2009)

ich würde mich am liebstens jetzt über die dummheit machner aufregen.... aber ich lasse es lieber.

arme suchtis.


----------



## gannonmw (21. Januar 2009)

muss zu meiner verteidigung sagen das ich nen patch noch nie vorm serverneustart installiert habe deswegen is das problem für mich neu.
Aber danke trotzdem für die schnelle antwort auch an die, die es witzig, nervig und sonst was finden.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (21. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




^^


----------



## Korstal (21. Januar 2009)

sobald die Server wieder online gehen sollte alles seinen normalen weg gehen also nochma ins bett hüpfen und bis 11 Uhr chillen


----------



## MadMat (21. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Jeden Mittwoch der selbe Thread.
> Jeden MIttwoch fast die selben Leute.
> Jeder Mittwoch einfach nur lustig.
> 
> /report



Jeden Mittwoch den Postcounter +1 für einen Eintrag: OMG - RTFM - bis 11 sollte nichts gehen, alles andere ist Glück, dass die Server vorher fertig sind.

Grüße


----------



## Oronarc (21. Januar 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> bis 11 uhr warten..... einloggen..... dann funktioniert es auch...... jedesmal das gleiche....einfach mal abwarten.



Stimmt schon, dass es jedesmal das Gleiche ist und von daher wird um 11 Uhr MIT SICHERHEIT nix mit Einloggen sein, nix mit Funktionieren etc.
Wenn Sie gut sind, wird es 13 Uhr, wenn es wie üblich wird, halt 15 Uhr.


----------



## sp4rky (21. Januar 2009)

"server von 3 bis 11 uhr down"
"o nein ich kann mich vor 11 nicht einloggen"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peacemaker2142 (21. Januar 2009)

Das einzige was ich aus den meisten posts hier raus lese is hilfe ich bin ein süchti und mein suchtmittel ist nicht da >.<

Warten mal weg vom PC und später einloggen so um 11 aber net um 9 rumheulen das ihr net weiter zockn könnt 

lg Peace


----------



## Vincien (21. Januar 2009)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> Geht in der Schule oder Arbeiten und verschond uns bitte ist ja nicht mehr aus zu halten



wer im glashaus sitzt sollte nich mit steinen werfen


----------



## Gothic_1234 (21. Januar 2009)

Korstal schrieb:


> sobald die Server wieder online gehen sollte alles seinen normalen weg gehen also nochma ins bett hüpfen und bis 11 Uhr chillen




glaube das WORT schlaf kennen die nciht mal .... ^^


----------



## Gothic_1234 (21. Januar 2009)

Vincien schrieb:


> wer im glashaus sitzt sollte nich mit steinen werfen




gehe ja gleich arbeiten^^


/sry doppelpost


----------



## ANubiZzz (21. Januar 2009)

gannonmw schrieb:


> muss zu meiner verteidigung sagen das ich nen patch noch nie vorm serverneustart installiert habe deswegen is das problem für mich neu.
> Aber danke trotzdem für die schnelle antwort auch an die, die es witzig, nervig und sonst was finden.




Hättest du aber, anstatt den post zu verfassen dich mal mit den fehler befasst, entsprechend bei google gesucht oder hier in der SuFu  hättest du dir deine frage selber beantworten können!,


----------



## Crav3n (21. Januar 2009)

soll ja auch leute geben die erst mit WotLK angefangen haben, aber es gibt ne SuFu !


----------



## HugoBoss24 (21. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Jeden Mittwoch der selbe Thread.
> Jeden MIttwoch fast die selben Leute.
> Jeder Mittwoch einfach nur lustig.
> 
> /report



immer die selben dummen antworten! 
/report


----------



## Ungodly (21. Januar 2009)

Naja iss doch normal , wie soll das Spiel auf deinem Rechner, die Version abgleichen, wenn es noch garkeine Version davon auf dem Server gibt?

Ausserdem wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass die Server bis 11 on sind. Ich denke da eher an eine Zeit von 15-16 Uhr min. wegen der Probs die in Amyland aufgetreten sind. Meinetwegen auch erst wenn alles wieder läuft.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (21. Januar 2009)

HugoBoss24 schrieb:


> immer die selben dummen antworten!
> /report



er hat aber leider gottes recht.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (21. Januar 2009)

die Sufu kennen nicht mal 99% der User ihr im Forum deswegen tauchen am Tag immer 5 fach die gleichen Thema auf


----------



## Ungodly (21. Januar 2009)

OK wenn alles wieder läuft iss doch zu hart. Dann bleiben sie ja für immer aus^^ *fg*


----------



## Misuma (21. Januar 2009)

OMG server down bis 11 uhr und so  und wahrscheinlich eh wieder länger.. is klar das dein game nix überprüfen kann wenn keien verbindung und so!!


----------



## Gothic_1234 (21. Januar 2009)

Ungodly schrieb:


> OK wenn alles wieder läuft iss doch zu hart. Dann bleiben sie ja für immer aus^^ *fg*




ist jetzt nicht dein Erst oder^^


----------



## Mandraken (21. Januar 2009)

Cartman666 schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, was Du da verlangst? Vermutlich sollen diese armen Kreaturen noch DENKEN und VERSTEHEN, was "Wartungsarbeiten von 3-11 Uhr" bedeutet? Optimist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na dann reih ich mich mal in die reihe der flamer ein *hihi*

recht hast du. denken und verstehen ist bei den meisten glückssache^^ 

ich find das immer wieder lustig, dass die leute rumwhinen wegen pisa-studie. "so dumm sind wir doch gar nicht2, aber sorry, dass mittwochs wartungsarbeiten sind, ist seit anbeginn bekannt. selbst noobs wissen das, wenn sie sich mal an einem mittwoch zwischen 5 und 11:00 eingelogged haben.

sorry 4 flame, aber solche fragen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. der lehrer in der ersten klasse hatte recht: wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil.

btw: grossbuchstaben sind ziemlich teuer. muss sparen ;-)


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (21. Januar 2009)

Oronarc schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, dass es jedesmal das Gleiche ist und von daher wird um 11 Uhr MIT SICHERHEIT nix mit Einloggen sein, nix mit Funktionieren etc.
> Wenn Sie gut sind, wird es 13 Uhr, wenn es wie üblich wird, halt 15 Uhr.



und wo ist der unterschied? dann wartet man eben bis 13 bzw 15 uhr..... das prinzip ist das gleiche....


----------



## Turican (21. Januar 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> bis 11 uhr warten..... einloggen..... dann funktioniert es auch...... jedesmal das gleiche....einfach mal abwarten.



und immer die gleichen Antworten die viel nerviger sind


----------



## Master of madness (21. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Jeden Mittwoch der selbe Thread.
> Jeden MIttwoch fast die selben Leute.
> Jeder Mittwoch einfach nur lustig.


/sign 
und ich rofle die bratkartoffel


----------



## claet (21. Januar 2009)

die leute die auf kil'jaeden sind können sich schonmal auf 17-19 uhr einstellen sagt mir
meine erfahrung - gut dass ich eh nicht vor 20 uhr nachhause komme .. xD


----------



## Ungodly (21. Januar 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> und wo ist der unterschied? dann wartet man eben bis 13 bzw 15 uhr..... das prinzip ist das gleiche....




Im Prinzip hast du ja Recht.^^


*gg*


----------



## Gothic_1234 (21. Januar 2009)

MadMat schrieb:


> Jeden Mittwoch den Postcounter +1 für einen Eintrag: OMG - RTFM - bis 11 sollte nichts gehen, alles andere ist Glück, dass die Server vorher fertig sind.
> 
> Grüße




/sign^^ Blizz sollte mal 48 Std lang Wahrtungsarbeiten machen .... was mich nicht stört


----------



## Master of madness (21. Januar 2009)

claet schrieb:


> die leute die auf kil'jaeden sind können sich schonmal auf 17-19 uhr einstellen sagt mir
> meine erfahrung - gut dass ich eh nicht vor 20 uhr nachhause komme .. xD


neiiiiiiiiin


----------



## Gothic_1234 (21. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und viel spass noch beim sinnlosen posten xD


----------



## Master of madness (21. Januar 2009)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> und viel spass noch beim sinnlosen posten xD


danke


----------



## wass'n? (21. Januar 2009)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:
			
		

> oh man wie ich das hasse jeden mittwoch immer nur die sinnlosen Thema , es schreiben immer nur die ultra süchtigen Leute ohje
> 
> 
> Geht in der Schule oder Arbeiten und verschond uns bitte ist ja nicht mehr aus zu halten


Genau. So solltest du es machen, anstatt in so einem unsinnigen Thread auch noch 'nen Beitrag, der niemandem was bringt, zu erstellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solassard (21. Januar 2009)

wenigstens weis die arbeitende Bevölkerung nach diesen Threads das der Patch wirklich on gekommen ist ^^


----------



## Männchen (21. Januar 2009)

gannonmw schrieb:


> muss zu meiner verteidigung sagen das ich nen patch noch nie vorm serverneustart installiert habe deswegen is das problem für mich neu.
> Aber danke trotzdem für die schnelle antwort auch an die, die es witzig, nervig und sonst was finden.



Musst Dir nichts bei denken. Die Meisten sind nur so aufgebracht, weil wohl mittwochs ihr Therapeut einen freien Tag hat.


----------



## GrayWolf (21. Januar 2009)

Zum Verständnis für alle die des öfteren Probleme mit neuen Patches haben.

Wenn es nein neues Patch gibt, so besteht es immer mindestens aus 2 Teilen. Einem Serverpatch und einem Clientpatch.
Den Clientpatch mussen sich alle auf den Rechner ziehen. Der Serverpatch wird an einem Mittwoch durch Blizzard auf die jeweiligen Server gespielt.
Nach dem patchen der Server werden diese neu gestartet. Erst wenn diese wieder online sind, kann auch der Client sich wieder mit dem Server verständigen. Bei diesem Handshake wird dann auch die Versionsnummer des Client geprüft.
Sollte die Clientversion von der derzeit aktuellen aktiven Version abweichen, so ist das spielen nicht möglich.

Es ist also durchaus ok, sich den neuen Patch frühzeitig auf seinen Rechner zu holen und in das entsprechende Verzeichnis von WoW zu speichern.
Es ist aber völlig Sinnlos sofort den Patch zu installieren. Dadurch läuft man nur Gefahr erstmal nicht mehr spielen zu können.

Wie gut das es eine automatische Updatefunktion des Spiels gibt. Diese prüft beim Spielstart ob es neue Patches gibt und ob dise evtl. schon lokal gespeichert sind. Wenn beides zutrifft und seitens des Servers dieses Patch auch als aktive gekennzeichnet ist, folgt auch die automatische Einspielung des Patches auf den Client.

Übrigens entstehen 90% aller Fehler auf einem Computer immer noch durch voreiliges handeln des Benutzers.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wass'n? (21. Januar 2009)

Das Schlimmste sind nicht die paar Leute die fragen, sondern die immense Anzahl von Leuten die alle das selbe sagen: Ab 11 Uhr.
Toll! Kommen bis 11 sicher 100 nichtssagende Beiträge zusammen. So pusht man seinen Zähler (wozu immer das gut sein mag. Gibt es bei 10000 'nen Lolli?), und hält den Thread aktuell. DAS ist arm, nicht die Leute, die 'ne Frage stellen weil sie es nicht besser wissen.


----------



## Imon (21. Januar 2009)

gannonmw schrieb:


> hi, habe mir grad den den neuen patch 3.0.8 runtergeladen. Nach erfolgreicher installation kam beim login die fehlermeldung " Die Spieleversion konnte nicht überprüft werden. Grund dafür könnte eine beschädigte datei oder ein konflikt mit einem anderen programm sein. " Habe dann alle addons runter firewall vierenprogram aus gemacht, die repair exe. mit allen optionen überprüft und resetet.



Bis 11 Uhr wäre aber noch Zeit gewesen die Platte zu formatieren und das Betriebssystem neu zu installieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(alternativ könnte man auch einfach bis 11 Uhr warten, aber Geduld ist ja eine heutzutage sehr selten gewordene Tugend).


----------



## Master of madness (21. Januar 2009)

Männchen schrieb:


> Musst Dir nichts bei denken. Die Meisten sind nur so aufgebracht, weil wohl mittwochs ihr Therapeut einen freien Tag hat.


ich bin staatlich " nicht anerkanter therapeut"^^


----------



## wass'n? (21. Januar 2009)

GrayWolf schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Verständnis für alle die des öfteren Probleme mit neuen Patches haben.
> 
> Wenn es nein neues Patch gibt, so besteht es immer mindestens aus 2 Teilen. Einem Serverpatch und einem Clientpatch.
> Den Clientpatch mussen sich alle auf den Rechner ziehen. Der Serverpatch wird an einem Mittwoch durch Blizzard auf die jeweiligen Server gespielt.
> ...


DAS ist eine Antwort. Nicht Rumgemülle wie "hach, bist du dumm, um 11".
Damit können Leute die es nicht besser wissen was anfangen. Respekt.


----------



## Pegasos (21. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  kann man diesen sinnlosen Thread nicht ma schliessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dat is ja nich zum aushalten !!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (21. Januar 2009)

Pegasos schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> kann man diesen sinnlosen Thread nicht ma schliessen
> ...



du musst ihn ja nicht lesen. hättest du vielleicht nicht noch ein paar smileys mehr mit einbauen können?


----------



## Aspart (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo???Es ist Patchday^^Glaubt ihr im ernst das die Server m 11 wieder laufen?


----------



## MCBBOYIV (21. Januar 2009)

also mal ganzerlich ihr habt doch nie mit wow scheinbar angefangen ihr spielt scheinbar zeit eure geburt an world of warcraft zumindest benehmt ihr euch so als wen ihr noch nie neu angefangen hättet und bei euren ersten mittwochs wartungsarbeiten habt ihr euch sicher nicht gefragt hmm was ist da los ihr wusstest wohl sofort ah server sind down alles klar kaffe trinken gehn oder? 

er hatt ja nur ne frage gestellt die ich vllt als 12 14 jähriger auch stellen würde der vllt grad erst mit wow anfängt er fragt wenigstens den we rnicht fragt bleibt dumm und er fängt imme rhin gesprächstoff an ihr wartet ja nur das so  ein opfer kommt und euch darüber 3 seiten lang darüber disskutieren könnt 


sonnige grüße hrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stardust55 (21. Januar 2009)

Nur komisch dass hier immer die gleichen Leute auf Threads antworten und dann auch noch so unverschämt. Lasst die Leute doch fragen. Schreibt nix dazu was nicht sinnvoll ist und behaltet eure Meinung, ob der Thread jeden Mittwoch kommt usw. doch für euch selber.

Ist ja nicht auszuhalten


----------



## ipercoop (21. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Jeden Mittwoch der selbe Thread.
> Jeden MIttwoch fast die selben Leute.
> Jeder Mittwoch einfach nur lustig.
> 
> /report


Jeden Mittwoch der selbe Spam!


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (21. Januar 2009)

Stardust55 schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht auszuhalten



echt schlimm nicht?


----------



## Azhina (21. Januar 2009)

MCBBOYIV schrieb:


> also mal ganzerlich ihr habt doch nie mit wow scheinbar angefangen ihr spielt scheinbar zeit eure geburt an world of warcraft zumindest benehmt ihr euch so als wen ihr noch nie neu angefangen hättet und bei euren ersten mittwochs wartungsarbeiten habt ihr euch sicher nicht gefragt hmm was ist da los ihr wusstest wohl sofort ah server sind down alles klar kaffe trinken gehn oder?
> 
> er hatt ja nur ne frage gestellt die ich vllt als 12 14 jähriger auch stellen würde der vllt grad erst mit wow anfängt er fragt wenigstens den we rnicht fragt bleibt dumm und er fängt imme rhin gesprächstoff an ihr wartet ja nur das so  ein opfer kommt und euch darüber 3 seiten lang darüber disskutieren könnt
> 
> ...


 ui du hast die ? Taste gefunden..... gz!


----------



## Dagrolian (21. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Jeden Mittwoch der selbe Thread.
> Jeden MIttwoch fast die selben Leute.
> Jeder Mittwoch einfach nur lustig.
> /report



...und jeden mittwoch der selbe vollhorst der anfängt zu quäken weil das hier ja "sein" forum ist.

aber stimmt - einfach nur lustig.


----------



## Xyliandra (21. Januar 2009)

Dagrolian schrieb:


> ...und jeden mittwoch der selbe vollhorst der anfängt zu quäken weil das hier ja "sein" forum ist.
> 
> aber stimmt - einfach nur lustig.



jo die leute die hier alle immer vollflamen dass sie es unterlassen sollen das gleiche zu posten sind fast noch nerviger als die die die ganzen threads posten... Führen sich auf als wären sie jmd ... rofl


----------



## Pcasso (21. Januar 2009)

BrdDaSram schrieb:


> Als ob manche Leute das erste mal nen Patch gedownloadet haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



als ob manche leute keine arbeit haben -.-



schonmal dran gedacht das leute arbeiten gehen und erst nachmittags zuhause sind.
dementsprechend können sie (klingt vllt komisch, ist aber so) sich auch erst nachmittags den patch downloaden und einloggen.

vllt isser ja krank und hat desshalb heute frei oder so?!?!? 


aber wayne, hauptsache man hat mal was geschrieben (so wie ich gerade) und konnte wieder so tun als ob man alles wüsste und vom himmel gefallen ist, mit einer gigantischen datenbank im kopf, wo das gesamte wissen der menschheit eingespeichert ist.


----------



## MCBBOYIV (21. Januar 2009)

Azhina schrieb:


> ui du hast die ? Taste gefunden..... gz!



und du ! wow hast bestimmt 10 min gesucht oder?

was anderes ist dir nicht ein gefallen und da hast du meien ????????
MUHAHAHA


----------



## BrdDaSram (21. Januar 2009)

Männchen schrieb:


> Musst Dir nichts bei denken. Die Meisten sind nur so aufgebracht, weil wohl mittwochs ihr Therapeut einen freien Tag hat.



made my day xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrMacLeod (21. Januar 2009)

Nein es liegt sicher nicht an den Servern!!!!Mein Rat:sofort Wow de-und neuinstallieren!
Dann müsste es gehen...........................!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(würde mich interessieren wieviele das schon wirklich gemacht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Breton (21. Januar 2009)

hab vollgendes in nem anderen forum gefunden:

"Keine Panik, hab es hier geladen kam das Problem mit beschädigter datei ect.

nebenbei habe ich auf dem zweit rechner ganz normal mit dem launcher runter geladen und installiert siehe da selbe problem also scheint es eher daran zu liegen das die server noch nicht oben sind bzw der patch ggf. noch nicht drauf ist.

also einfach abwarten bis die server laufen bevor man sich die mühe macht wow neuinstall zu machen. "

ich denke das sollte alles erklären.


----------



## Aldariel (21. Januar 2009)

> und du ! wow hast bestimmt 10 min gesucht oder?
> 
> was anderes ist dir nicht ein gefallen und da hast du meien ????????
> MUHAHAHA



Hoffentlich spielst du nicht so WOW wie du schreibst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azhina (21. Januar 2009)

MCBBOYIV schrieb:


> und du ! wow hast bestimmt 10 min gesucht oder?
> 
> was anderes ist dir nicht ein gefallen und da hast du meien ????????
> MUHAHAHA



oha und nun klemmt sie auch noch.


----------



## Kaputtnikov (21. Januar 2009)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> oh man wie ich das hasse jeden mittwoch immer nur die sinnlosen Thema , es schreiben immer nur die ultra süchtigen Leute ohje
> 
> 
> Geht in der Schule oder Arbeiten und verschond uns bitte ist ja nicht mehr aus zu halten



es heißt in DIE Schule und VerschonT schreibt man mit T !

Scheint so alsob du nie in DER Schule gewesen bist!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MCBBOYIV (21. Januar 2009)

Aldariel schrieb:


> Hoffentlich spielst du nicht so WOW wie du schreibst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bisher hatt sich keiner beschwert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weder als tank noch als heiler


----------



## Zeljina (21. Januar 2009)

Schreibt mal bitte rein, wenn die Server wieder on sind, einfach nur, damit ich weiß, wann sie denn wieder erreichabr sind, wenn ich wiederkomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (21. Januar 2009)

Diese Ungeduld... hauptsache ihr seid beschäftigt, bis die Server on sind mit einer Fehlersuche, die ihr selbst verschuldet habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach bis 11 Uhr warten ging nicht?


----------



## Veldruk (21. Januar 2009)

An all die jenigen die hier nur "coole" Sprüche schreiben.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...ich bin stolz auf euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal im Ernst...bringt es euch so etwas wie.....BEFRIEDIGUNG,wenn ihr Leute so runtermacht?
Wer Fragen hat der sollte sie stellen,doch mit euren Antworten vergrault ihr die Leute.
Klasse Leistung ehrlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Folterer (21. Januar 2009)

Aber eines macht der Loginserver ja,er überprüft ob du denn Patch schon heruntergeladen hast,denn ich habe beim Kaffeekochen den Patch heruntergeladen,also ist gewissen Teilen des Serverparks von Blizz die dateiversion schon bekannt.
Habe aber keine Panik geschoben als später nicht ie Version überprüft werden konnte,klasse find ich nur den aktuellen Teil u.a. das es keine Betaregestrierung fürn Lich king gibt.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (21. Januar 2009)

Imon schrieb:


> Bis 11 Uhr wäre aber noch Zeit gewesen die Platte zu formatieren und das Betriebssystem neu zu installieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dir ist schon klar, dass du mit diesem "Ratschlag" Öl ins Feuer gegossen hast oder ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (21. Januar 2009)

Veldruk schrieb:


> An all die jenigen die hier nur "coole" Sprüche schreiben....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich glaube du magst smileys, oder?


----------



## dobro (21. Januar 2009)

Wieso eig immer dieses runtergemache, vorallem Leute die selbst sagen wie sehr es ihnen auf den Sack geht immer das selbe zu lesen, sry aber unten rechst auf "ok" , anderen Thread suchen und halt dort lesen...


----------



## Imon (21. Januar 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass du mit diesem "Ratschlag" Öl ins Feuer gegossen hast oder ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Musste sein, ich konnte nicht anders.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Januar 2009)

oh bei mir gehts auch nich *whine*

außerdem gibts dafür den mittwochsthread http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=47601


----------



## Sir Wagi (21. Januar 2009)

Coolrambo schrieb:


> ihr müsst halt mal warten und lesen was beim einlogg Screen zu sehen ist...



Ok, warten bis zum 24.06 ca. 11:00 *lol* ...


----------



## Veldruk (21. Januar 2009)

> ich glaube du magst smileys, oder?






Denke ja



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tendo (21. Januar 2009)

Cartman666 schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, was Du da verlangst? Vermutlich sollen diese armen Kreaturen noch DENKEN und VERSTEHEN, was "Wartungsarbeiten von 3-11 Uhr" bedeutet? Optimist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Babbel doch nicht so großkotzig daher. Ich spiele WoW schon seit knapp 4 Jahren und daher habe ich schon etliche male einen Patch geladen. Aber heute ist diese Fehlermeldung bei mir das ERSTE mal aufgetreten. Daher hab ich hier im Forum geschaut, ob es nur bei mir oder auch bei anderen auftritt. Das heißt, so nutzlos war die Frage ja nicht. 
Außerdem kam es ja schon sehr oft vor, dass obwohl die Wartungsarbeiten offiziell bis 11Uhr gehen sollten, die Server aber schon 10Uhr oder früher online waren. 
Also laßt dieses arrogante Gelaber und tut nicht immer so allwissend !!!


----------



## myre (21. Januar 2009)

Hi,



GrayWolf schrieb:


> Übrigens entstehen 90% aller Fehler auf einem Computer immer noch durch voreiliges handeln des Benutzers.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nicht unbedingt. Ich habe heute den WoW-Launcher gestartet, Patch gezogen, automatisches ausführen, gleiche Fehlermeldung. Blizzard scheint heute ein wenig hinter ihrem Zeitplan zu liegen. Ich patche jetzt seit Jahren am Mittwochvormittag, diese Fehlermeldung hatte ich auch noch nie.

MfG


----------



## Crywalda (21. Januar 2009)

GrayWolf schrieb:


> Zum Verständnis für alle die des öfteren Probleme mit neuen Patches haben.
> 
> Wenn es nein neues Patch gibt, so besteht es immer mindestens aus 2 Teilen. Einem Serverpatch und einem Clientpatch....... usw.
> Quote gekürzt ^^



Vielen Dank für deine endlich mal verständliche Beschreibung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ alle Dumm-Antwort-Poster
Nicht jeder hier ist ein Profi und mit allen Dingen (neuer Patch, Downloads etc.) schon vertraut, man sollte bei seinen Antworten auch bedenken, dass es immer noch Spieler gibt, die NICHT seit 3 Jahren, sondern vielleicht erst seit 3 Wochen WoW spielen!


----------



## _Raziel_ (21. Januar 2009)

Bin Programmierer und ich arbeite zurzeit auch an einer Client-Server Version eines Programmes. Und stellt euch vor, wie haben sowas ähnliches integriert.

Wenn neue Strukturen auf den Server gespielt werden (neue Trigger, Tabellen, etc...) wird die Version des Servers verändert (Bsp: 3.0.8). Der Client jedoch sucht immer noch nach der Struktur des Servers 3.0.7 -> Fehlermeldung: Ihre Programmversion stimmt nicht mit dem aktuellen Server überrein. Bitte benachrichtigen...blablabla
Wird jedoch etwas am Client verändert, so wird auch seine Version verändert (Bsp: 2.5). Wenn dieser nun auf den Server zugreift und sich mit 2.5 anmeldet reagiert der Server auch mit einer Fehlermeldung: Die Serverversion ist nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen Stand, die das Programm benötigt. Bitte benachrichtigen...blablabla

Wie lösen wir das? Wir implementieren auf dem Client ein Zusatzprogramm, dass die richtigen Versionen verbindet (Updates, etc...).

Nun arbeitet Blizz anscheinend mit dem gleichen Verfahren aber mit 3 Unabhängigen Programmen: Der Launcher, das Spiel selbst und den Servern.
Der Launcher greift auf den Update-Server zu und holt sich die neueste Version von WoW 3.0.8. Das Spiel wird auf die gleiche Programmversion gebracht wie im Update (Btw. Der Launcher hat eine andere Version als WoW selbst) vorgesehen. Nun greift das Programm auf die Spielserver zu und meldet sich mit 3.0.8 an. Diese Server überprüfen das und loggen euch ein. Falls es nicht übereinstimmt habt ihr sicher schonmal bemerkt, dass auch WoW.exe selber den Update starten kann...
Nun zu unserem Problem. WoW.exe versucht also die Server zu kontaktieren und seine Version zu registrieren. Die Server sind aber nicht da... Entweder Blzz lässt nun den Client solange probieren, bis der CPU den Geist aufgibt, lässt WoW.exe abstürzen oder gibt euch eine nette Fehlermeldung aus.
Wie bevorzugen übrigens das Letztere, weil alles andere zu noch mehr Flames führt.

Hoffe, das war verständlich.

LG

Ps'
Die Aussage in der Fehlermeldung lasse ich mal ausser acht, da diese schon verwirrend sein kann. Is wohl wieder mal so eine Sammelbegriff wie die Fehler #132/#134 auch.


----------



## Aggrido (21. Januar 2009)

Server scheinen langsam on zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Die Fehlermeldung mit der Spielversion gibts bei mir nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Elyhdorr (21. Januar 2009)

nuja circel dauert wieder ^^
 ely


----------



## Crowser19 (21. Januar 2009)

Aggrido schrieb:


> Server scheinen langsam on zu gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bei mir gehts mittlerweile auch und die Meldungen vom Juni sind raus ^^ hoffe die Buggs sind net gar zu krass werd mir erstmal nen Pala auf nem neuen Server erstellen kennt wer nen guten Pve Server wo die Horde in überzahl ist? bzw ausgeglichenes Verhältnis?


----------



## Peacie (21. Januar 2009)

und wenn ich in einem forum die sufu benutze, sehe der thread ist mit 5 seiten müll zugespammt, der nix mehr mit dem thema zutun hat, sondern mit post leechern, dann würde ich wohl auch ein neuen thread aufmachen.

in unseren foren würden sicher nicht die fragensteller belächelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in diesem sinne 
(juhu post + 1 )

Peacie


----------



## wass'n? (21. Januar 2009)

Kaputtnikov schrieb:
			
		

> es heißt in DIE Schule und VerschonT schreibt man mit T !
> 
> Scheint so alsob du nie in DER Schule gewesen bist!
> 
> ...


Wenn du schon den Rechtschreib Kasper spielen mußt: als ob, nicht alsob.
Wer im Glashaus sitzt ...


----------



## wass'n? (21. Januar 2009)

Veldruk schrieb:
			
		

> An all die jenigen die hier nur "coole" Sprüche schreiben....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was willst du eigentlich? Wenn du als Kind zu oft vom Wickeltisch gefallen wärst und sonst nichts gebacken bekommen würdest, würdest du es auch nicht anders machen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## necrodancer (21. Januar 2009)

*JETZT VERSUCHEN JETZT IS ALLES WIEDER NORMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wass'n? (21. Januar 2009)

dobro schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso eig immer dieses runtergemache, vorallem Leute die selbst sagen wie sehr es ihnen auf den Sack geht immer das selbe zu lesen, sry aber unten rechst auf "ok" , anderen Thread suchen und halt dort lesen...


Quatsch. Wozu 'nen anderen suchen. Die wissen doch alles.


----------



## mustdie (21. Januar 2009)

Leute geht halt bitte Arbeiten und net wie der erste schon um 6h vor wow gammeln mit viereckigen augen,is doch krank .Bis ihr heimkommt läuft auch wow wieder!Und ihr habt was produktives gemacht (wenigstens 8std.)Echt unglaublich,Arbeitslosen sollte so wenig gezaht werden das sie sich wow nicht leisten können.[meine Meinung]hast ne andere ,behalts für dich!


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (21. Januar 2009)

hi,
ich hab mir den patch bei 4players runtergeladen und dann normal WoW gestartet, nun läuft der Blizz Downloader schon seit ca. 2 stunden und ist grad bei 60% kann mir einer sagen ob es da nicht ne möglichkeit gibt das ganze etwas schneller hin zu bekommen ?


----------



## Gattay (21. Januar 2009)

mustdie schrieb:


> Leute geht halt bitte Arbeiten und net wie der erste schon um 6h vor wow gammeln mit viereckigen augen,is doch krank .Bis ihr heimkommt läuft auch wow wieder!Und ihr habt was produktives gemacht (wenigstens 8std.)Echt unglaublich,Arbeitslosen sollte so wenig gezaht werden das sie sich wow nicht leisten können.[meine Meinung]hast ne andere ,behalts für dich!



Immer diese Standardflames. Ich z. B. hab heute frei. Andere wohl auch.Nicht jeder, der jetzt vor dem Rechner sitzt ist arbeitslos.

Btt: ich lade noch den Patch, sind die Server wieder oben?


----------



## Malakas (21. Januar 2009)

*gähn

schnell noch rein ...push push 


/report


----------



## Millionphoenix (21. Januar 2009)

Also ich hab jetzt das Problem das die Installation bei 4% einfriert....


----------



## Gattay (21. Januar 2009)

Millionphoenix schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt das Problem das die Installation bei 4% einfriert....



Hatte ich auch, einfach warten, dann geht´s weiter


----------



## Petrerus (21. Januar 2009)

Bei uns hat es heute auch ewig lange gedauert, bis der Patch unten war. Zu Anfang kamen alle Minute mal ein paar kB dazu und es lag mal nicht an unserer Internetverbindung. Einfach abwarten und Tee trinken.

bgG

Petrerus


----------



## Eylo (21. Januar 2009)

Also hab mir den Patch bei 4Players runtergeladen und ihn den den WOW Ordner gepackt.
Mein Problem ist nun das wenn ich WoW starte  trotzdem der Patch runtergeladen wird (Was nicht funktioniert - bleibt bei 0 % stehen)
Weiß vielleicht jemand Rat ? 
Muß die Patch exe. im Ordner noch aktiviert werden ?

MfG Eylo


----------



## Millionphoenix (21. Januar 2009)

Kann mir jemand helfen? Die Patch-Installation hing jetzt bestimmt 20min auf 4% rum. Jetzt ist sie vor knapp 30min auf 24% gesprungen aber seitdem gehts nicht weiter... Kann man da irgendwas tun oder nur warten, warten & warten?


----------



## Gattay (21. Januar 2009)

Millionphoenix schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand helfen? Die Patch-Installation hing jetzt bestimmt 20min auf 4% rum. Jetzt ist sie vor knapp 30min auf 24% gesprungen aber seitdem gehts nicht weiter... Kann man da irgendwas tun oder nur warten, warten & warten?



Nur warten, bin jetzt nach knapp 2 stunden auf 80%


----------



## Tade (21. Januar 2009)

Hab ich ein Glück, nach 3 Minuten war der Patch fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst hat es bei mir auch immer ewig gedauert. 
Koch euch einfach einen Kaffee und wartet gemütlich. 
Das wird schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## storf (21. Januar 2009)

Eylo schrieb:


> Also hab mir den Patch bei 4Players runtergeladen und ihn den den WOW Ordner gepackt.
> Mein Problem ist nun das wenn ich WoW starte  trotzdem der Patch runtergeladen wird (Was nicht funktioniert - bleibt bei 0 % stehen)
> Weiß vielleicht jemand Rat ?
> Muß die Patch exe. im Ordner noch aktiviert werden ?
> ...



Hi Eylo!

Du musst die Patch.exe natürlich ausführen. dazu sind exe ja da.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hab auch von dort geladen, ausgeführt und es geht.

viel spass dann beim zocken

storf


----------



## direct-Gaming (21. Januar 2009)

Tade schrieb:


> Hab ich ein Glück, nach 3 Minuten war der Patch fertig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ging bei mir auch so schnell ^^ und bis jetzt kann ich mich nicht beklagen ^^ bin mal gespannt, wie sich der Tag entwickelt.


----------



## JLPicard2111 (21. Januar 2009)

Man ist dasn Geflame hier den ganzen Morgen ^^

Ich hab nochn anderes Problem:

- Patch gesaugt
- Patch installiert
- Patchnotes gelesen
- 11.30 Launcher gestartet.. hat neues Aussehen bekommen
- Spiel starten
- Schwarzer Bildschirm.. kurzes Ruckeln: Bin wieder auf dem Desktop
- Unten in der Taskleiste sehe ich "WoW läuft".. also draufklicken
- schwarzer Bildschirm.. ich höre Ton.. eine Stimme, die was erzählt.. 2 sekunden später: Bin wieder auf dem Desktop
- Rechtsklick auf WoW in der Taskleiste: Schliessen

Neuer Versuch: Gleiches Problem.. WTF, Cache und Interface gelöscht.. keine Reaktion, das Problem bleibt dasselbe.

Realmstatus sagt, alle Server sind online.. also scheints ja nicht an den Servern zu liegen.. im WoW Forum konnte ich da auch nichts zu finden.

Hat noch einer ne Idee?? 

MFG
JLPicard2111, der noch 1,5 Wochen Urlaub hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Millionphoenix (21. Januar 2009)

JLPicard2111 schrieb:


> Man ist dasn Geflame hier den ganzen Morgen ^^
> 
> Ich hab nochn anderes Problem:
> 
> ...



Puh..nee, da wüsste ich jetzt auch nix...aber so wie ich mich kenne hab ich das selbe Problem wenn denn endlich mal der Updater weitergehen würde & der Patch installiert ist... =/


----------



## ButcherBen (21. Januar 2009)

Aspart schrieb:


> Hallo???Es ist Patchday^^Glaubt ihr im ernst das die Server m 11 wieder laufen?



Ja ich glaube, ich glaube fest daran das Blizz suuuperduuuper ist und ab heute alles anders laufen wird. 
Keine Laggs mehr, keine Wartezeiten, keine Abstürze und keine überfülllten Instanzserver.  
Nieeeeeeehiiiiiiieeeemals wiiiiiiiieeehiiiiiiiiiiider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pulsaris (21. Januar 2009)

JLPicard2111 schrieb:


> -- Schwarzer Bildschirm.. kurzes Ruckeln: Bin wieder auf dem Desktop
> Hat noch einer ne Idee??



3D Imaging wurde implementiert. Aktualisier' mal die VGA driver oder prüf' zumindest
auf Aktualität.

Gruss,
Pulsaris


----------



## JLPicard2111 (21. Januar 2009)

Hi Pulsaris,

eigentlich ein guter Tip.. sofort durchgeführt. Hab jetzt den aktuellen 181.2 Treiber drauf (hab ne NVIDIA 9600 GT).. Problem besteht aber weiterhin.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In den offiziellen Realm Forum geht mein Eintrag auch irgendwie unter.. der ist nach 20 Minuten schon fast auf Seite 2 gelandet *hmpf*


----------



## Azot (21. Januar 2009)

Naja siehe aufn Buffed-Portal dass der neue Patch einige Probleme mit sich bringt. Das könnt auch einer sein, wobei ich nur glaube, dass es die Treiber sind.


----------



## Spreißel1 (21. Januar 2009)

kann mir einer helfen.will den patch runterladen

steht aber dort das mein computer mögtlicherweiße hinter einer firewall sitzt oder so

weiß aber jetzt nich was ich machen muß.

kann mir da einer helfen


----------



## JLPicard2111 (21. Januar 2009)

Gar nichts.. lass laufen.. geht halt nur etwas langsamer ^^


----------



## Arahtor (21. Januar 2009)

allen die ebenfalls so wie ich Probleme mit den Patch habe empfehlen ich diese Seite

http://wowsource.4players.de/downloadspatches.php

Ich beziehe daher fast immer meine Patchs und bin sehr zufrieden.

Wenn Ihr die datei herruntergeladen habt müsst ihr euren WoW Ordner öffnen und die Datei dort entpacken.

Wenn dies geschehen ist dann noch fix auf das Downloadsymbol klicken (das standartding von Blizz) und fertig.
Somit hatte sich der Patch bei mir innerhalb von 10 min. erledigt gehabt.


Ich wünsche euch viel Spass in der World of Warcraft


----------



## Megamage (21. Januar 2009)

Ich kann den Patch nicht mal Laden *g* Er bleibt bei 1% hängen...


----------



## Toxpack (21. Januar 2009)

Läuft den WoW bei euch schon wieder? bin zur Zeit noch auf der Arbeit


----------



## Banload (21. Januar 2009)

Megamage schrieb:


> Ich kann den Patch nicht mal Laden *g* Er bleibt bei 1% hängen...


Ist bei mir auch so


----------



## JLPicard2111 (21. Januar 2009)

Also bei mir läuft WoW mittlerweile im Fenstermodus. Sobald ich auf Vollbild umstelle, springt er auf den Desktop. Ich gehe auch von einem Treiberproblem aus, nur welches? Mehr als die aktuellen Grafikkartentreiber draufspielen kann ich ja auch nicht machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niesehiese (21. Januar 2009)

Bei mir hängt der auch bei 1 % ...da stand auch das meine firewall an wäre und dann ahbe ich sie aus gemacht doch der hängt trozdem bei 1% -.-
was fürn scheiß


----------



## Banload (21. Januar 2009)

Muss das ausgerechnet heute passieren -.-


----------



## Arahtor (21. Januar 2009)

SCHAUT MAL eine Seite weiter VORNE da habe ich eine Alternative für den BlizzLoader geschrieben und es funzt sehr gut


Wenn ihr die Hilfe nicht anehmen wollt dann müsst ihr halt warten.


und ja WoW läuft schonwieder


----------



## Cadence (21. Januar 2009)

Arahtor schrieb:


> und ja WoW läuft schonwieder



Mist jetzt hast du meine Hoffnungen zerstört... wenn es bei anderen schon wieder läuft liegt das Problem wohl an meinem Client.


Ich habe folgendes Problem: Patch erfolgreich heruntergeladen und installiert. Spiel startet, ich nehme die gefühlten 30 Nutzungsbedingungen an, gebe meine Accountdaten ein, drücke Enter... Spiel friert ein und nichts geht mehr.
Noch jemand das Problem? ODer vielleicht eine Lösung sogar?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Banload (21. Januar 2009)

Arahtor schrieb:


> SCHAUT MAL eine Seite weiter VORNE da habe ich eine alternative für den BlizzLoader geschrieben und es funzt sehr gut
> 
> 
> Wenn Nicht dann SELBER SCHULD
> ...


Wohin muss man die zip extrahieren?


----------



## Arahtor (21. Januar 2009)

Also wie bereits geschrieben müsst ihr des Paket runterladen. Wenn ihr damit fertig seid schneidet ihr es aus und öffnte den Ordner wo WoW drinne ist.
Dann öffnet Ihr den Ordner World of Warcraft.

Dort kopiert ihr das Paket rein. Wenn Ihr soweit seid dann müsst ihr rechte Maustaste auf das paket klciken und hier entpacken.

Ist dies geschehen tauchen 2 neue Symbole auf. Nun geht Ihr auf das Patchsymbol (Wie das was Blizz verwändet) und schwups kommen die Patchnotes.
Durchlaufen lassen und dann könnt ihr zocken.


----------



## Seryma (21. Januar 2009)

Ich habe ein anderes Problem mit Patch 3.0.8:

ich habe den download angeklickt (wie halt immer) aber er wird nicht gedownloadet... er ist bei 1% hängen geblieben...

plx help!


----------



## Pulsaris (21. Januar 2009)

JLPicard2111 schrieb:


> Also bei mir läuft WoW mittlerweile im Fenstermodus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Versuch mal, während WoW läuft und auch als Fenster "aktiv" ist ALT + ENTER für Vollbild zu drücken,
ob es dann im Fullscreenmode bleibt.

Gruss,
Pulsaris


----------



## Arahtor (21. Januar 2009)

Cadence schrieb:


> Mist jetzt hast du meine Hoffnungen zerstört... wenn es bei anderen schon wieder läuft liegt das Problem wohl an meinem Client.
> 
> 
> Ich habe folgendes Problem: Patch erfolgreich heruntergeladen und installiert. Spiel startet, ich nehme die gefühlten 30 Nutzungsbedingungen an, gebe meine Accountdaten ein, drücke Enter... Spiel friert ein und nichts geht mehr.
> ...




Es hört sich so an als müsstest du mal einen neuen Grafikkartentreiber Installieren.
falls du dabei Probleme hast

http://www.pc-experience.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=6800


----------



## Veldruk (21. Januar 2009)

> Leute geht halt bitte Arbeiten und net wie der erste schon um 6h vor wow gammeln mit viereckigen augen,is doch krank .Bis ihr heimkommt läuft auch wow wieder!Und ihr habt was produktives gemacht (wenigstens 8std.)Echt unglaublich,Arbeitslosen sollte so wenig gezaht werden das sie sich wow nicht leisten können.[meine Meinung]hast ne andere ,behalts für dich!




Klasse Aussage!

Deine Meinung interessiert niemanden und wer sagt dir das "der Erste" Arbeitslos ist....
gibt auch Urlaub!Kennst das Wort?


----------



## Arahtor (21. Januar 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Ich habe ein anderes Problem mit Patch 3.0.8:
> 
> ich habe den download angeklickt (wie halt immer) aber er wird nicht gedownloadet... er ist bei 1% hängen geblieben...
> 
> plx help!




Solche Leute liebe ich anstatt mal ein Paar nachrichten über der eigen zu lesen.

Egal solche müssen dann halt warten und warten und warten


----------



## Millionphoenix (21. Januar 2009)

Arahtor schrieb:


> Also wie bereits geschrieben müsst ihr des Paket runterladen. Wenn ihr damit fertig seid schneidet ihr es aus und öffnte den Ordner wo WoW drinne ist.
> Dann öffnet Ihr den Ordner World of Warcraft.
> 
> Dort kopiert ihr das Paket rein. Wenn Ihr soweit seid dann müsst ihr rechte Maustaste auf das paket klciken und hier entpacken.
> ...



Mit "Patchsymbol" meinst du "BNUpdate.exe"? Sobald ich die ausführe kommt eine Fehlermeldung "The file "Localization.xml" could not be loaded."....

Klick ich auf "WoW-3.0.3.9183-to-3.0.8.9464-deDE-downloader.exe" läuft der Downloader fix durch, stoppt bei 100% & tut nix mehr...


----------



## Muza (21. Januar 2009)

mal was andres
kann sein das die WoW HP nich geht?^^


----------



## Peacemaker2142 (21. Januar 2009)

Muza schrieb:


> mal was andres
> kann sein das die WoW HP nich geht?^^




Jop Arsenal funzt auch net 

lg Peace


----------



## Dragull (21. Januar 2009)

ich hab mal wieder das problem das ich nach den patsch nich tausloggen kann und mein sound scheisse ist ,
sonst hab ich noch keine anderne bug's gefunden .


----------



## JLPicard2111 (21. Januar 2009)

@Pulsaris: Die Tastenkombi Alt+Enter hat bei mir keine Funktion.. da öffnet sich nur ein Chatfenster (weil ich Enter drücke). Sobald ich im Grafikmenü auf Vollbild umschalte lande ich wieder auf dem Desktop mit minimierten Spiel. *hmpf*


----------



## Pulsaris (21. Januar 2009)

JLPicard2111 schrieb:


> @Pulsaris: Die Tastenkombi Alt+Enter hat bei mir keine Funktion.. da öffnet sich nur ein Chatfenster (weil ich Enter drücke). Sobald ich im Grafikmenü auf Vollbild umschalte lande ich wieder auf dem Desktop mit minimierten Spiel. *hmpf*



Achso. Du musst Dich auf dem Desktop befinden (mit angezeiger Maus) aber WoW muss sozusagen das aktive angewählte Fenster sein
(evtl. oben im Fensterrahmen ins Leere klicken). Wenn mit Enter schon die Chatfunktion von Wow aufgerufen wird, ist das sozusagen eine Ebene zu tief. Alt gedrückt halten und dann zusätzlich "Enter" sollte dann eigentlich funktionieren.


----------



## JLPicard2111 (21. Januar 2009)

Öhm.. hast du das schonmal selbst versucht?? ^^ Das geht gar nicht.. wenn ich WoW als aktives Fenster markiert habe, wird bei jedem Drücken von ALT+Enter eine Chatzeile aufgemacht. Klicke ich ausserhalb des Fensters, ist WoW natürlich nicht mehr aktiviert und ALT+Enter hat keine Funktion mehr. Dabei ist es auch egal, ob ich oben in den Fensterrahmen klicke oder sonst wo im WoW fenster. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sobald Warcraft das aktive Programm ist, wird über die Tastenkombi nur eine Chatzeile aufgemacht. *hmpf*


----------



## Straelo (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo!
Seit dem Patch bewegen sich die Chars der anderen
Spieler bei mir so komisch abgehackt und ruckartig.
Noch wer das Problem?


----------



## Millionphoenix (21. Januar 2009)

Na sauber... Habe die Version von Arathi probiert und hat natürlich nicht geklappt... Jetzt versuch ich zum 3. mal den Patch wieder mit dem Blizzard Downloader runterzuladen, was auch klappt. Aber der Installer öffnet sich nicht mehr automatisch & manuell klappts auch nicht... Also muss ich wohl das ganze Spiel + die Patches neuinstallieren...ist echt eine Schande das Blizzard das nicht auf allen Rechnern zum laufen bekommt. Mit Support ist ja auch nix da die Seiten Offline sind...


----------



## Cadence (21. Januar 2009)

Arahtor schrieb:


> Es hört sich so an als müsstest du mal einen neuen Grafikkartentreiber Installieren.
> falls du dabei Probleme hast
> 
> http://www.pc-experience.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=6800




Lieben Dank für deine ANtwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Leider hat es nichts geholfen, habe jetzt auf die aktuellsten NVIDIA Treiber aktualisiert, leider friert das Spiel nach wie vor nach eingeben der Logindaten ein. Mir ist in dem Zusammenhang auch aufgefallen daß ab da das ganze Internet praktisch völlig blockiert ist (Seitaufbau dauert Lichtjahre), bis ich WoW dann über die Taskleiste schließe. Als würden da irgendwelche Pakete hängenbleiben und alles blockieren.


----------



## Sephiroth26 (21. Januar 2009)

Hey ihr, hab mir vorhin den neuen Patch, der ja heut erschienen is runtergeladen. Problem is nur, dass der Updater mir jetz die Fehlermeldung anzeigt dass die Datei "WoW.exe" nicht gefunden werden kann und deswegen mein WoW nicht gepatcht werden kann. Das wiederrum hat zur Folge, dass ich nicht ins Spiel komme... 
Repairprogramm hab ich schon benutzt und das Problem besteht immernoch, bitte um Hilfe.


MFG


----------



## Mimmgameth (21. Januar 2009)

Hab mir grad den Patch runtergeladen und nun kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

(Nachdem 100% durchgelaufen sind)

Die Datei "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Blizzard Entertainment\WORLD OF WARCRAFT\Uninstall.xml.temp" konnte nicht erstellt werden. Falls dieser Fehler auch weiterhin auftritt, verwenden Sie bitte das Reparaturprogramm. Gegebenfalls muss das Spiel deinstalliert und anschließend neu installiert werden. Sollte sich das Problem durch diese Maßnahmen nicht beheben lassen, kontaktieren Sie bitte unseren technischen Kundendienst. (InstallerFile::Create)

Diese Datei finde ich, kann sie aber nicht löschen.

Nun weiß ich nicht was ich machen soll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .. (klar SUFU benutzt, da komme ich zu dem thread als allgemeinen)
Und Neu-Installation ist net so das tollste...
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

Mimm

edit: hab schon repariert, kein erfolg
2tes edit : sry eure zeit gestohlen zu haben,   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hab nu slber geschafft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl33x (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo ,
Hab jetzt endlich mal den neuen Patch gedownloadet und wollte mich einloggen.
Alles war eigentlich normal doch dann hat sich WoW bei "wird heruntergeladen" aufgehängt .
Neuen Patch hab ich und repair.exe hab ich auch drüber laufen lassen


----------



## Merlinhh (21. Januar 2009)

Mittwochs sollten Threads verboten werden, so als Ruhetag, büdde. soviel Valium gibt es ja garnicht wie man für manche Leute braucht.


----------



## Azot (21. Januar 2009)

http://wowsource.4players.de/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Patcharchiv - Sollte kein Problem ergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MCHot (21. Januar 2009)

Meine Güte, was hier los ist! Sitze auf Arbeit und verfolge das geschehen hier seit heute Morgen! Scheint ja echt nen Problem zu sein mit dem Patch! Solange spiel ich wow noch nicht, und bisher hab ich immer nur mein wow symbol angeklickt und wenn es was zu patchen gab, ging alles von alleine! Probleme hatte ich noch nie welche dabei!
Bin ja mal gespannt was mich heute Abend erwartet!


----------



## Millionphoenix (21. Januar 2009)

Merlinhh schrieb:


> Mittwochs sollten Threads verboten werden, so als Ruhetag, büdde. soviel Valium gibt es ja garnicht wie man für manche Leute braucht.




Was soll diese Aussage? Heute ist ein neues Update erschienen und ich versuche es seit 10:30Uhr heute morgen zu installieren. Erfolg = 0. Wenn man dann um Hilfe bittet kommen teilweise solche Aussagen wie deine. Echt zum kotzen. Naja, muss jetzt zur arbeiten. Bin gespannt ob ich heute Abend spielen kann...


----------



## Duron2006 (21. Januar 2009)

Millionphoenix schrieb:


> Was soll diese Aussage? Heute ist ein neues Update erschienen und ich versuche es seit 10:30Uhr heute morgen zu installieren. Erfolg = 0. Wenn man dann um Hilfe bittet kommen teilweise solche Aussagen wie deine. Echt zum kotzen. Naja, muss jetzt zur arbeiten. Bin gespannt ob ich heute Abend spielen kann...


Solche Probleme kommen doch nur zu Stande weil alle geil drauf sind so schnell wie möglich zocken zu können. Bei leuten die heute Abend patchen und zocken läuft das komischerweise meistens.

Also. Einfach entspannen und mal bisschen die frische Luft fraussen geniessen. Nen Spaziergang machen oder Fahrrad fahren. Zocken kann man immer noch. Und content gibts eh keinen neuen. Von daher. Tschüsikowski


----------



## thalun (21. Januar 2009)

mustdie schrieb:


> Leute geht halt bitte Arbeiten und net wie der erste schon um 6h vor wow gammeln mit viereckigen augen,is doch krank .Bis ihr heimkommt läuft auch wow wieder!Und ihr habt was produktives gemacht (wenigstens 8std.)Echt unglaublich,Arbeitslosen sollte so wenig gezaht werden das sie sich wow nicht leisten können.[meine Meinung]hast ne andere ,behalts für dich!




Ich gehöre nach wie vor zu der arbeitenden Bevökerungsschicht in diesem, unserem Lande - u.z. nicht als Arbeitnehmer, sondern als Arbeitgeber von fast 200 Mitarbeitern. Wenn ich so etwas lese, wie das o.a., dann dreht sich mir der Magen um. In Zeiten, in denen wir -beschönigte- 4 Mio. Arbeitslose zählen, wobei diese einfache Zahl gleichbedeutend ist mit 4 Mio. Einzelschicksalen ( +ggf. Familienmitgliedern) - wovon wiederum ein verschwindend kleiner Anteil als arbeitsunwillig zu bezeichnen wäre - dann sage ich Dir (und ich entschuldige mich bei allen anderen für die eigentlich nicht ins Forum passende Ausdrucksweise), dass Du ein asoziales A...loch bist.


----------



## Pulsaris (21. Januar 2009)

JLPicard2111 schrieb:


> Klicke ich ausserhalb des Fensters, ist WoW natürlich nicht mehr aktiviert und ALT+Enter hat keine Funktion mehr.



Komisch. Denn i.d.R. ist das ein Windows-Standardkürzel, was mit jedem Fenster funktioniert.
Wenn ich den z.B. Internet Explorer im Fenster laufen hab, kann ich mit dieser Kombi zwischen Vollbild & Fenster switchen.

Gruss,
Pulsaris


----------



## Frâla (21. Januar 2009)

bei mir kommt folgendes... ich habe jetzt nicht alle seiten in dem forum durchgeackert, ob jemand das selbe hat ;-) aber vielleicht kann mir einer nen rat geben?

"Patch konnte nicht angewendet werden. Bitte versuchen Sie es später erneut. Falls das Problem weiterhin besteht müssen sie das Spiel neu installieren..." blah...

normalerweise log ich mcih ein und der download beginnt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mag nicht alles neu machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## r3maire (21. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Jeden Mittwoch der selbe Thread.
> Jeden MIttwoch fast die selben Leute.
> Jeder Mittwoch einfach nur lustig.
> 
> /report


b1ubb  ! hat wie immer recht ^^


----------



## Frâla (21. Januar 2009)

dann halt doch einfach deinen mund und guck hier nicht rein wenns dich stört! auf so kommentare können die, die wirklich nicht wissen, was grad schief läuft scheißen! haltet eure klappen, wenn nix vernünftiges raus kommt, dann wären manche threats auch nicht so vollgemüllt!!


----------



## Syrics (21. Januar 2009)

Was am Patchen wohl so schwer ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanyx (21. Januar 2009)

kann mir einer sagen wie groß die wowerror.exe nachem patch ist und fals sie über 207kb ist uploaden?


----------



## realten (21. Januar 2009)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Geht in der Schule oder Arbeiten und verschond uns bitte ist ja nicht mehr aus zu halten



hmmm...


----------



## lord just (21. Januar 2009)

Millionphoenix schrieb:


> Na sauber... Habe die Version von Arathi probiert und hat natürlich nicht geklappt... Jetzt versuch ich zum 3. mal den Patch wieder mit dem Blizzard Downloader runterzuladen, was auch klappt. Aber der Installer öffnet sich nicht mehr automatisch & manuell klappts auch nicht... Also muss ich wohl das ganze Spiel + die Patches neuinstallieren...ist echt eine Schande das Blizzard das nicht auf allen Rechnern zum laufen bekommt. Mit Support ist ja auch nix da die Seiten Offline sind...




naja blizzard kann halt nicht millionen von pc konfigurationen durchtesten.

man sollte aber einfach auch mal die ganzen tips verwenden, die einem in foren gegeben werden, wie z.b. spiele nicht unter programme zu installieren, wegen der eingeschränkten benutzer rechte. dann auch die patches nur da runterladen, wo man sicher ist, dass die auch funktionieren wie z.b. über den blizzard downloader oder von 4players.

ne saubere windows installation sowie die richtigen und aktuellen treiber sollte man auch haben und eigentlich sollte wow einem dann keine probleme bereiten.

meist kann blizzard nix dafür, dass was nicht funktioniert sondern eher der, der die probleme hat, weil er was falsch gemacht hat.


----------



## Millionphoenix (21. Januar 2009)

Hätte nicht gedacht das ich wegen einem 50mb großen Patch das ganze Spiel neu Installieren muss. Danke Blizzard.


----------



## Vilanoil-Taerar (21. Januar 2009)

Pegasos schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> kann man diesen sinnlosen Thread nicht ma schliessen
> ...


Wieso sinnlos er hat ein Problem die Community hilft im!
Die helfen ihm ja freiwillig und nicht weil er den Thread aufmacht...


----------



## Yangsoon (21. Januar 2009)

joa ich hab das problem auch... bin grade am neu installieren...echt scheiße und ich hab den erst um 17 uhr runtergeladen...


----------



## Mat001 (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
hab bei mir auch ein Problem beim patchen

sobald die installation bei Kalimdor_38_34.adt ist kommt eine Fehlermeldung

Die Datei "\base\world\maps\Kalimdor\Kalimdor_38_34.adt" konnte nicht geöffnet werden. 



kann mir bitte jemand dabei helfen??? 

mfg Mat


----------



## Kontinuum (21. Januar 2009)

Was soll immer dieses
/reportet   ?
Klar sind solche Threads nervig, aber sie würden weit weniger Beachtung finden, wenn ihr einfach nichts reinschreibt... -.-"
Kettenreatkion:  Blöder Thread-> Blöde Kommentare -> Noch mehr dumme Bemerkungen -> Close.
Schreibt einfach nichts, damit wird doch die zeit aller gespart...


----------

